# CS FPS stuck at 60



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

I used to achieve 100fps in CS, since latest geforce 6600 drivers it seems to be stuck at 60 - 63 no higher no lower. I've turned off vsync with no luck. What should i do?

This has been true for the psat 2 driver updates


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

make sure the vsync is turned off in display properties, and make sure is also turned off in the game.

if your talking about regular counter strike, then a 6600 should easily run at 100 constantly. Also, is pretty much pointless to get over 60 fps since your monitor is gonna display it all. And also, i think the human eye cant see beyond 60 or, some number like that.


----------



## bloodfoot (Jan 5, 2006)

What version of CS is it. Sometimes the older games do not function properly with the latest drivers.


----------



## Gaunt (Feb 4, 2006)

im having a similar problem with CSS fps not exceeding 30 with a radeon x600 256mb

might be the same problem?


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

how do i trun of vsync in CS 

using 1.6 i hate source


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Gaunt said:


> im having a similar problem with CSS fps not exceeding 30 with a radeon x600 256mb
> 
> might be the same problem?


x600 is not that great of a card, you will need to turn down some of the settings and lower resolution to increase fps.


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

may i add that when i change resolution to 1024x768 its max 60 but when i go to 600x800 its 100 except it wasnt like that before


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

plzz


----------



## Gaunt (Feb 4, 2006)

Mayor Quimby said:


> x600 is not that great of a card, you will need to turn down some of the settings and lower resolution to increase fps.


I've been using those settings for about 7 months with out a problem, ive dropped the settings and it does not improve at all.

Since realised that this is not just on CSS its on all my games etc, I've posted another thread about it Here


----------



## sn1p34 (Feb 28, 2005)

The human eye has been proven to see over 100 frames per second. When I had my geforce fx 5200 128 mb card (bad memorys) It maxed out at 60 fps as well, Now I have an ATI AIW x800 xt 256 mb's and cs won't let it go past 100 fps which I know its capable of. cs is coded in a weird way you either get 60 fps or 100, you could always try typeig fps_max 200 in console. To get in console press ~ and type fps_max 200, see if that improves your fps, if not cs won't let your card go any higher.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Just a side question - how do you measure FPS?


----------



## Gaunt (Feb 4, 2006)

AvvY said:


> Just a side question - how do you measure FPS?


CSS has a built in video stress test which tells you at the end of the test, should be a few programmes like it around but I cant think of any.


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

AvvY said:


> Just a side question - how do you measure FPS?


Only in game is that I know.

For CS: S, when in game type (In console), net_graph3.

For other games, i have no idea.


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

ya but what you guys are missing is that I used to hit 100FPS but i no longer hit 100FPS but max 60


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmmm, well did u change your settings? Did you enable HDR? Thats KILLS FPS, and what about yur AA(Anti-Alising) and AF(Antropic filtering)? If those are high like 4x or 8x they also kill ping and I really don't see the point of em, unless im missing out on something amazingly amazing.

go into your control panel is your PCI-e set at 16x? (i don't know if i can go any lower like AGP) And how high are your settings in CP?

I think your settings are just too high and thats why your not hitting your 100 FPS.


----------



## sn1p34 (Feb 28, 2005)

wait one second, arn't we talking about cs 1.6 here?? theres no HDR in cs, nor is there any AA setings in cs.... Try keeping on topic guys ;-) Have you changed your fps_max yet ??? if not try that first, post back here if you have any luck.


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes its cs1.6 iv changed fps_max and everything yet this issue remains, What is strange is it wasn't true before


----------

